# Anyone ever use Nosler ballistic tip "hunting round"



## CHARLIE

Nosler claims to have a hunting round but also called ballistic tip. The term "ballistic tip" scares the heck out of me because of their past history used for hunting. They claim the "ballistic tip" hunting round will stay together etc. Any experience out there of anyone using this particular bullet. Seems to be the only other 120 grain 284 bullet besided Barnes that is called a hunting round.


----------



## Bottomsup

Charlie, I use the standard BT in the 22-250 and the 7mm mag. I have never lost a deer or had one blow up on impact. I have heard of it but have never seen it. I think the ones that have made poor shots and probably hit the leg bone. I have no issues at all shooting them. At 300-400 yards I think they perform just like a soft point at 100 yards.


----------



## artys_only

*ballistic tips*

used them a few times on coyote work well , should be ok on deer , I seen something last fall my BIL shoot at a 275 lbs. porker and shot him in the shoulder with a 208 AMAX with his 300 ultra watched the shot thru my binos and hit was good dropped like a rock , then when we got out of the blind to pick him up he took off no blood or nothing , looked for two hours no trace of him . the shot was about 150 yards . bullet was only going 2800 fps so it was not really a smoken load . I guess it happens with any bullet .

I have seen them shoot very well at paper on of few of my buddies guns .


----------



## spurgersalty

Sierra Pro Hunter in 120.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Charlie, NBTs have been improved greatly over the years. The NBTs that you are seeing are constructed much better than the ones of old.
That being said, I switched to Barnes TSX and never looked back.
Jim


----------



## DCAVA

Never used those.

I trust my Remmy core-lokt pointed soft points thru all my rifles Charlie, good pricing on a high quality bullet IMHO......


----------



## CHARLIE

Thanks all

I have only found the Nosler and Barnes 120 grain bullet in the 7mm-08 (284). Probably overlooked some maybe as Sierra pro Hunter on a 120 284 as Spurgersalty mentioned. I will check it out. 
I been using the Barnes 120 with no problems. But as much as I like to shoot the Barnes is kinda expensive plus have had some problems with copper in the barrel (with 223). Just kinda looking around.

When yall mentioned you have used them are yall speaking of the plain Nosler BT or the new one called the Nosler BT hunting bullet ?


----------



## Bottomsup

Charlie, I am going to tell you a story here that I may get flamed for but I did it and own it. I used to really love rocking canyons with my dad in West Texas. It was fun to flush deer out like quail. We rocked this one canyon and didnt flush a single deer. My dad decided to walk down the canyon and I stayed up on top of the rim rock. He literally had to step on the deer to make the run. Over 11 doe and around 5 bucks ran up or down to get out. I got excited on the trigger and shot a buck running directly away from me probably 200 yards. The 7mm 140 grain Nosler BT hit him right in the butt hole. It shattered his pelvic bone and god knows what else but he dropped dead as if I hit him in the back of the head.


----------



## Reloder28

Had a 180 gr Ballistic Tip from my 300 Wby disintegrate on impact with a full grown Axis buck shot in the ribs at 200 yards. Big hole onside, no penetration, no exit.


----------



## RB II

Reloder28 said:


> Had a 180 gr Ballistic Tip from my 300 Wby disintegrate on impact with a full grown Axis buck shot in the ribs at 200 yards. Big hole onside, no penetration, no exit.


 As I am sure this is the basis of the OP question, the above has been my experience with the BT bullets. Big onside hole, no exit, which in too many cases equals a limited/no blood trail and sometimes a slow and difficult recovery.


----------



## CHARLIE

Yes trying to see if anyone has used the Nosler Ballistic tip "Hunting bullet". I have enough history on the plain Ballistic tip . Preferably from a 7mm-08 120 grain but any caliber info will help.


----------



## coogerpop

I once shot a small buck in the left shoulder with a 140 gr Nosler Ballistic tip from my 7 STW....it litrerally blew the shoulder off and the buck ran utill the loss of blood finally dropped him...absolutely NO penetration past the shoulder.....no more ballistic tips for me!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE

Coogerpop

Was this a plain ballistic tip or a newer "hunting" ballistic tip ?


----------



## pg542

Charlie, there is a vendor packaging 12packs of component bullets for testing purposes. It gives you the chance to try a few before committing to a whole box that may or may not ever get used. I know I have a few partial boxes that I just couldn't get to shoot well out of my guns. The original old Nosler BT is a very accurate bullet in my .270 but I like others had poor results as game stoppers. Check out Bulletproofsamples.com. They sell sample packs of Berger, Barnes Nosler and maybe others. Not sure if they have the "Hunting" BT yet but might be worth a look.


----------



## Bottomsup

How does 80 plus grains of solid lead and copper in the base of the bullet just blow up on impact with soft tissue yet punch holes in 1/2" steel plate? I have yet to see one from a 7mm Mag not pass completely through a whitetail. A good friend of mine shoots them in his 25-06 and has never lost a deer either. Shoot them low in the shoulder and hit a leg bone maybe but why the hell would you aim there anyway?


----------



## spurgersalty

Bottomsup said:


> How does 80 plus grains of solid lead and copper in the base of the bullet just blow up on impact with soft tissue yet punch holes in 1/2" steel plate? I have yet to see one from a 7mm Mag not pass completely through a whitetail. A good friend of mine shoots them in his 25-06 and has never lost a deer either. Shoot them low in the shoulder and hit a leg bone maybe but why the hell would you aim there anyway?


Not sure, but have witnessed out of a .308.
How does a deer run a hundred yards with his lungs and heart blown to smithereens?
How does one drop DRT with a simple heart shot when the other ran?
How does one drop DRT with a double lung shot when the other ran?
There's a number of examples and instances that we can't explain. Several have happened to me these past 3 years. If I was to base my bullet recs. off of my most recent experiences, I'd say Nosler Accubonds, hands down because the last 6 animals I've shot behind the shoulder have dropped right there. Never had one do that in my life before. Strange to me, maybe not to others.
When unexplainable things happen, we just scratch our assess and rub our heads.
But, you can bet yo but, I'll continue loading those 130 accubonds in that 6.5mag


----------



## mrsh978

HydraSports said:


> As I am sure this is the basis of the OP question, the above has been my experience with the BT bullets. Big onside hole, no exit, which in too many cases equals a limited/no blood trail and sometimes a slow and difficult recovery.


With all the above - that means all velocity left in animal. I shoot both 7 mm and 308 bts- (140 gr and 180). I have no issue with them and I have utilized them a lot more than most on flesh .


----------



## Jack's Pocket

CHARLIE said:


> Nosler claims to have a hunting round but also called ballistic tip. The term "ballistic tip" scares the heck out of me because of their past history used for hunting. They claim the "ballistic tip" hunting round will stay together etc. Any experience out there of anyone using this particular bullet. Seems to be the only other 120 grain 284 bullet besided Barnes that is called a hunting round.


I used some last year and very disappointed in there 
performance. Had to track a 9 pt a long way shot through both shoulders looked like a pencil went through each side. Went back to my Hornadys shot an 8 pt on the same hunt 
in the shoulder and he looked like he was hit by a truck. 
Both deer at a 100 yards
I am reloading for a 7-08 if that makes a difference with H4895 powder.
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/51...er-139-grain-boat-tail-spire-point-box-of-100


----------



## spurgersalty

Jack's Pocket said:


> I used some last year and very disappointed in there
> performance. Had to track a 9 pt a long way shot through both shoulders looked like a pencil went through each side. Went back to my Hornadys shot an 8 pt on the same hunt
> in the shoulder and he looked like he was hit by a truck.
> Both deer at a 100 yards
> I am reloading for a 7-08 if that makes a difference with H4895 powder.
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/51...er-139-grain-boat-tail-spire-point-box-of-100


That's extremely odd. They're marketed to "shed some weight"(expand)but remain, for the most part, intact.
Like I said earlier, strange things happen that we can't explain

Which hornady bullet are you using?


----------



## Jack's Pocket

The ones in the link.
This wasn't East Texas hunting either it 
was in the Central Texas wide open shot.
Nothing to interfere with the bullet.
Shoot both deer standing ten feet from each other at different time of course.


----------



## spurgersalty

:headknock: dumb question. 
I've good luck from the Hornady interlocks and interbonds. The ILs I shot from the little lady's 243, the IBs from the '06. Both performed well within 400 yards.
Oh, the ILs I shot were pre SST. If that makes a difference.


----------



## CHARLIE

I just may have to go with the 139 or 140 Gr bullet to get the design I want. Always hunted with Hornady bullets in years past and never had a failure to perform from whitetail to elk. 30-06 165 Gr Hornady spire point. Case full of 4831 (62 gr). Thanks for all the input. 
Just was going with the 120 Gr 284 bullet to get a little more velocity hoping to get better bullet performance.


----------



## [email protected]

For me anything that says Ballistic Tip is never going in my gun for hunting. Just too many horror stories of them exploding on impact and injuring a deer that is never found. Even though it says hunting bullet, its still classified as a ballistic tip and that is a red flag for me. I've been shooting tipped TSX bullets out of my .270 wsm and they have performed flawlessly on hogs and deer. Great expansion and haven't had one not pass through the animal even at 300 yards. I think those TTSX are as close to ballistic tip as I will get for hunting animals. Yes they aren't cheap and you have to use cleaning agents every now and then to rid the barrel of left over copper but they are fantastic bullets for hogs and deer and do incredible internal damage and most of the hogs and deer I shoot either drop on the spot or run 40 or 50 yards on pure adrenaline and then drop dead. I think in this instance I would rather be safe than sorry and stay away from the hunting ballistic tip because you don't want to find out the hard way that they still perform like a ballistic tip and have no penetration. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## mrsh978

With my above post considered , I have started using accubonds in the 300 win mags I load for. Very accurate , but a bonded bullet


----------



## CHARLIE

[email protected] said:


> For me anything that says Ballistic Tip is never going in my gun for hunting. Just too many horror stories of them exploding on impact and injuring a deer that is never found. Even though it says hunting bullet, its still classified as a ballistic tip and that is a red flag for me. I've been shooting tipped TSX bullets out of my .270 wsm and they have performed flawlessly on hogs and deer. Great expansion and haven't had one not pass through the animal even at 300 yards. I think those TTSX are as close to ballistic tip as I will get for hunting animals. Yes they aren't cheap and you have to use cleaning agents every now and then to rid the barrel of left over copper but they are fantastic bullets for hogs and deer and do incredible internal damage and most of the hogs and deer I shoot either drop on the spot or run 40 or 50 yards on pure adrenaline and then drop dead. I think in this instance I would rather be safe than sorry and stay away from the hunting ballistic tip because you don't want to find out the hard way that they still perform like a ballistic tip and have no penetration. Just my humble opinion.


I understand. Been shooting barnes for years. No better dependable bullet. Jus wanted to look around and try something different. Probably wont change. 
Do have some Noslers to try. I will at least try them on paper for accuracy.

Again thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Chase4556

Our m77 25-06 loves the hornady 117gr ballistic tips. I've shot multiple deer with them. First time I put it in the boiler room. Deer dropped in its tracks, but the bullet really got no penetration. The left lung was gone, and the sheer trauma it caused dropped the deer, but it was enough for me to rethink my shots with them. Lesson learned. From that point on, it was neck shots only, and they are down right nasty with a neck shot. Exit wounds the size of a softball, and of course the deer drops in its tracks.


----------



## CHunter

The Ballistic Tip is a long range bullet.

Works better at long range than short.

If your ranges are short go with a soft point or a round nose.

Think of a Ballistic Tip like a hollow point with a high ballistic coefficient.


----------



## CHARLIE

Well to play with I have my standard 120 Gr barnes loaded, 120 Gr nosler ballistic tip hunting round loaded, and 139 gr hornady boat tail loaded to to shoot paper with. Let yall know when I get to the range. Almost sure to stay with the Barnes 120 Gr.


----------



## Reloder28

HydraSports said:


> As I am sure this is the basis of the OP question, the above has been my experience with the BT bullets. Big onside hole, no exit, which in too many cases equals a limited/no blood trail and sometimes a slow and difficult recovery.


I subsequently placed a call to Mr. Nosler to query him on the matter. He & I had met and become close acquaintances at the Shot Show in 1994. Anyway, he told me the BT's were designed for impact velocities less than 3100 fps. I do know the 120 BT 7mm was thickened in lower jacket and base for use in the 280AI, Mr. Nosler's personal favorite cartridge.


----------



## artys_only

*Copper build up*

Charlie on a side note , get some bore tech copper eliminator it removes copper from a barrel better than anything I have used and it is not harsh on the barrel or metal! I use it and it cut my cleaning time to 1/3 !!!


----------



## coogerpop

CHARLIE said:


> Coogerpop
> 
> Was this a plain ballistic tip or a newer "hunting" ballistic tip ?


This was 10 or more years ago,so I bet it was the older ballistic tip,not the new ones. I sent the 7STW down the road so I can't try the new ones in it.....might try them in a 7mag tho.....


----------



## CHARLIE

Arty's only

I have been using "sweets"and seems to work OK. Just waited too late on my 223.


----------



## nickd49

*bt*

i been using them for 20 years.i love them.the first ones would explode on impact once in awhile but they fixed that problem.i shot berger 140 and 168 alot and they also work very good


----------



## artys_only

*Berger 140 VLD*

Charlie I know you have had good luck with the Barnes bullets in the 120 gr offering , they are great bullets ! I loaded Berger 140 VLD with great accuracy in my 7mm-08 they are great bullets .

All the pigs and deer and coyotes that I shot with the 08 never took a step
! Even at close ranges ! I believe in throwing a bigger piece of lead at them speed is not the deciding factor accuracy and terminal performance is !

Here is the link below

http://www.bergerbullets.com/products/hunting-bullets/


----------



## CHARLIE

Thanks I need to look at them. The 120 Barnes is not just for the speed its because they dont go away with speed. Stay together but still get the expansion.


----------



## artys_only

*agreed*

Barnes are one of the best built bullets on the market today. and I have shot them with great terminal performance , Two things about them are the price and copper build up in the barrel now those are a couple of reasons I don't use them much now . I like to shoot a lot and like to use the same bullets for practice that I use on game . I have found that since I mostly use Berger bullets in two of my guns 30 cal 215 hybrids on in y 300 ultra . and 175 VLD in my 308, I have been getting better results with my bullets , maybe my reloading has got more consisted or more shooting have been reasons for my improved results . I like loading bullets with the longer scant olgive they seam to buck the wind better at longer ranges .and I have had better luck finding that sweet spot during load development .

sorry for the long windedness , I would hunt anything in north America with Berger bullets .

Now if I went to south Africa I would be shooting Barnes or solids no questions .

here is a link on one guys experience with the 215 Berger Hybrid .

http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f19/comparing-berger-210-vld-215-hybrid-88657/


----------



## CHARLIE

Thanks for all the good info. As I have said earlier I will check on the Bergers in the 284.

Thanks


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

son lost a good buck, standing broadside 80yd shot

NBT 130 gr in a 270

will never shoot them at deer again, never did find the buck

re-ckd scope, rifle was dead on...........


----------



## RB II

CHARLIE said:


> Thanks for all the good info. As I have said earlier I will check on the Bergers in the 284.
> 
> Thanks


Good luck finding them. Seems like cabelas or Brownells has them that you can order, in the 168 grain that is. Nobody has them in stock. I shoot them in my 7 mag and getting too low for comfort with the season getting close. 2-3 week expected delivery. I bought two boxes of the HSM in 168 Berger to get me by. They shoot good enough for hunting but not nearly as good as reloads.


----------



## Superman70

They have killed everything that I have ever shot with one.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Charlie , I've been using that round (100grn Nosler Bal. Tip) in my 257 Roberts for several years. Started using their Hunting Version of it when it came available. It has always preformed well for me. The MV on my load is right at 3000 fps.


----------



## CHARLIE

Thanks Red that's good to know.


----------



## prarie dog

I know several guys that have used the Ballistic Tipped Nosler's with good results and a few that have bad tales to tell. My business partner shot a Mule Deer doe at appx. 80 yards last October with very poor results. It was a quartering away shot and the bullet hit a rib on the way in and basically came apart. That doe was found the next morning about 400 yards from where she was shot after a bear ate a ham off of her.

It seems that a guy needs more than one load in his magazine when he goes hunting, here in the West in dark timber, with close range shots, a Partition is probably the right pill, at longer ranges we've had very good success with the Berger Hunting Vlds. It probably makes sense to carry some of both loads in your pocket and change it up given the hunting situation and have the rifle sighted in with the long range loads.

When I step into the dark timber carrying my 270 I wish I had my 44 mag Deerfield Carbine, that same Carbine is worthless beyond 200 yards or so. It's a big compromise.


----------



## T-roy66

*Nosler balistic hunting bullets*

Charlie
I have used the 95 grain nosler hunting ballistic tip in my wife rem. 6mm for at least 20 years. We have killed 25 plus deer with that bullet. We have only lost one deer in that time. It was not the bullet fault nor the shooters fault. The deer was shot right behind the shoulder and the bullet went through an through. I cant explain what happened. We found the deer the next day. Unfortunately a bobcat found it during the night. Put up a trail camera on the kill. I have a bounch of pictures of the cat as he fought to keep the deer from a pack of coyotoes.Again this was not the fault of the bullet.


----------



## Bassman5119

I love it every time Bottomsup posts. Never get tired of his Avatar.

Figured out that I don't need ballistic tip ammo in East Tx., short range shooting. Now sticking to Remmy led tippers. 100 yds or less, no reason for the added expense.


----------



## M16

I have been using the 7mm 120 Nosler ballistic tip in 7mm08 the last seven or eight years in South Texas. It kills the **** out of stuff. I never had a problem with one. Best bullet made for the 7mm08.


----------



## Bharvey

I use a 130 gr. BT out of my .270 and in 2012 I found the entire bullet lodged in the hind-quarter of the antelope I shot. He was quartered towards me when I shot him and the bullet stayed intact all the way to the hind-quarter. I've shot two animals with that BT and both of them are on the wall. I've heard horror stories about using BT for hunting but I think as long as you have good shot placement it doesn't really matter what you use. In fact, hearing those stories made me use a Sierra Game King BTSP out of my .308 rather than going with the BT. I will say one thing though, the BT are danged accurate out of that .270.


----------



## Bottomsup

lol Bassman. Your welcome.


----------



## Bottomsup

This is how you hijack a thread.


----------



## CHARLIE

You can hi jack anytime you like good info like that .


----------



## THE JAMMER

same girl?????


----------



## CHARLIE

Jam

I think not. LOL


----------



## Bottomsup

Ok do you like artwork?


----------



## CHARLIE

OMG that hard on a old man's blood pressure. I mite fall out. You gotta quit that stuff. LOL


----------



## Bottomsup

Sorry Charlie. Kind of like the Starkest tuna fish commercial. Been married to this one for 22 years.


----------



## artys_only

What where we talking about ?

I think these bullets are the best thing since sliced bread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

I am with you Artys best bullets I have ever seen.


----------



## DCAVA

I concur, this thread has definitely taken a positive turn!! lol


----------



## Ernest

What do you do with the net? I consider myself somewhat worldly, but I'm at a loss as to the use of the net in this particular setting. 

Is that to hold her down on the carpet or are y'all shrimping while engaged in offshore drilling?


----------



## Bottomsup

IDK Ernest, It was just a prop at the studio. I guess so the photographer could tie the the girls up. LOL


----------



## CHARLIE

I gotta start asking more bullet questions...


----------



## Bottomsup

Charlie, dont want to get your blood pressure up.


----------



## Bottomsup

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...oRcqV79mEHbatDErFqBG-Jg&bvm=bv.76477589,d.b2U

For all you single guys you need to know this!


----------



## Bottomsup

This is one from the crazy verses hot chart.


----------



## snapperlicious

*I dunno*



artys only said:


> What where we talking about ?
> 
> I think these bullets are the best thing since sliced bread!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something about shooting a load or the tip of something? Oh yea a ballistic tip!


----------



## THE JAMMER

Bottomsup said:


> Ok do you like artwork?


Don't particularly like the art work, but LOVE THE CANVAS.


----------



## Bottomsup

THE JAMMER said:


> Don't particularly like the art work, but LOVE THE CANVAS.


I can look past the art work!


----------



## donf

I have been using Ballistic tip boat tails for years in my AR 10 and SPS tactical. I'm getting bang flops, DRT every time on whitetail. I'm using AMAX, Accutips, Noslers. None of my .308 platforms like scirocco bullets in terms of accuracy.


----------

